# Tillandsia umbellata



## Elena (Apr 28, 2008)

At the moment my only non-orchid plant, I just couldn't resist those flowers. It seems quite happy in my grow room so I suppose it could be considered an honorary orchid of sorts


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow. Really blue flower. BTW don't worry about it being a non-orchid. Soon the idiotas involved in the current reclassification orgy will probably include it in an orchid family!


----------



## Elena (Apr 28, 2008)

Suppose it could pass for a Disa or something :rollhappy:

The colour is a tiny bit off, it's a little more purple than that but still more blue than a lot of other 'blue' flowers.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice Elena; I like the form and colors of tillandsia blooms!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 28, 2008)

That's lovely! :clap:


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 1, 2008)

I love it! There're a couple of fragrant Tillandsias I've wanted for years, namely crocata and duratii.


----------



## Elena (May 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! It has two bracts and has since opened 3 more flowers. I've never grown any Tillandsia/Airplant/Bromeliad before so I'm finding it fascinating, the flowers pop up and open very fast. 

Fragrant Tillandsias sound wonderful.


----------



## Wahaj (May 5, 2008)

that's wonderful elena! I've had a tillandsia cyanea for about a month now and it's doing well. it's been flowering for well over a month and is showing no sign of stopping.

Do you know how i feed it? i mean it's in compost at the moment, very well drained and i mist it every morning with rain water.

I was wondering when and how do i feed it. Can i apply seaweed fertilizer to it's leaves? or do i have to dilute it first and thn apply?

thanks!


----------



## Elena (May 5, 2008)

Well, I _really_ am not an expert but I mist mine every day and once a week give it a good, heavy shower followed by a misting of weak-ish orchid fertilizer solution. It seems happy with that. I found very little/no culture advice for umbellata on the internet (most sources just said to treat it like cyanea) but I figured you can't go wrong with weakly/weekly 

If there are any Bromeliad experts on here willing to chime in then I'd appreciate any advice.


----------



## Wahaj (May 5, 2008)

excellent! ok. I'm thinking of mounting mine in a few weeks and putting it in an old fish tank with some other bits and bobs.


----------

